# Tc encore 7mm-08 pistol



## bmoss (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey I just got a encore pistol 7mm-08 with a luepold scope this will be my first year hand gun hunting just wondering is anyone had any tips it seem like it will be a good challenge


----------



## carver (Sep 10, 2015)

bmoss said:


> Hey I just got a encore pistol 7mm-08 with a luepold scope this will be my first year hand gun hunting just wondering is anyone had any tips it seem like it will be a good challenge



I've got one too.Hold on tight!


----------



## bmoss (Sep 10, 2015)

Yea shot it the other day don't want to have a loose grip for sure


----------



## Lumpkin Hunter (Sep 10, 2015)

Get you a good shooting stick. I have an Encore 30-30 with a 15" barrel. I've killed deer out to 150 yards with it and as close as 8 steps on the ground, but can't hit anything past 30 yards free hand. They are very fun to hunt with and also challenging. I have a Pole Cat monopod, a Primos trigger stick and a set of short crossed sticks also. The trigger stick is my go to set. Good luck with it and have fun.


----------



## JBranch (Sep 10, 2015)

I have one in 30-06.  They are a handful. Good grip, full extension of your arms, and a steady rest. Always wear ear protection. Shoot it a lot before hunting with it to get a feel for it.


----------



## fishinjim88 (Sep 11, 2015)

I have one in .270 win . Get some shooting sticks and practice practice practice .


----------



## georgia_home (Sep 11, 2015)

Just throwing it out there...

How you reckon one of those sig braces would work if you had it nicely attached?


----------



## bmoss (Sep 11, 2015)

I'm going to have to get se sticks for sure don't think I could hold a steady a free handed for sure thanks for the help


----------



## davidf (Sep 11, 2015)

what has been said get a set of shooting sticks you feel comfortable with and practice,practice and practice some more. good luck..


----------



## rosewood (Sep 14, 2015)

Also, depending on the load, you may need to hunt with ear plugs.  Slow rifle powder in a short barrel = big boom.

Practice.  Also try out different ways to rest in your deer stand.  Holding one of these things steady is a challenge.


----------



## Deer Farmer (Sep 15, 2015)

I have 7mm-08  with a ported barrel. Sweet shooting pistol but  I have to have ear plugs to shoot. I have harvested a deer at 150 yds with it.


----------



## Barebowyer (Oct 2, 2015)

I have two chambered in 35 Remington and also a 14" ported 44 mag barrel for one.  They are sweet but require some practice, esp with the long eye relief.  Huniting with a tradbow throughout the rifle season but will keep in my pack just in case...Shoot straight and be safe.


----------



## Davexx1 (Nov 22, 2015)

Good ear protection when practicing is a must.  That protects your hearing, makes shooting the handgun more fun, and helps to keep you from flinching at the shot.  I use a good pair of high noise level reducing muffs.  When hunting and shooting at a deer, I sometimes never hear the gun go off.

The recoil of my 7x30 Contender is not too bad, but it can make my shooting hand wrist hurt if I shoot it with arms extended and locked straight.  I have found it is much less stressful on my wrist and arms if I shoot the gun with my arm bent.  I shoot off a rest or bi-pod, have a firm grip on the gun, but bend the arm when shooting and just let the gun recoil.  It will recoil a bit but as long as you have a good grip on it, it is not going anywhere.

Dave


----------

